# New guy, Seattle area...



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys (girls), just wanted to say what up.

I'm 29, have ridden ridden since I was 14 (i was in arizona before that  ), and Stevens Pass is where I'm at 3 or 4 times a week. People need to shut the hell up about it though, it's getting way to crowded over the last 6 or 7 years. :laugh: 

Anyway, that's about all I feel like typing right now, I'm smoked out and lazy. 

peace, love, and pow all.... (staying in the terrain park all day causes cancer  )


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to this place


----------

